# Egg and tuna "salad"



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Been finding chicken hard to pallet lately so I make this up and thought I'd share.

1 tin of tuna in light mayo, place in bottom of Tupperware container

Add 2x sliced boiled egg to the top, add what ever salad extras you want

If I'm not wanting carbs I'll add some crushed flax seeds, if I want carbs I'll add some brown basmati rice (warn or cold doesn't matter)

A bit bland but convenient if you can't get access to good foods.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

If your really having trouble getting stuff down there are plenty of sauces you can make real easy and healthily.

Try boiling your eggs, take the middle out and mash the middles with a splash of low fat mayo and paprika, throw it back on the eggs.

Mint jelly and rice is nice.

Apple sauce and boiled white rice makes a nice pudding.

Low calorie salsa on pasta is nice.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/saladenicoise_6572

Sub the spuds for something else diet friendly. Or just remove.


----------

